# 4th of July Nail Art ♡



## Samantha Beauty (Jul 2, 2015)

Hey Beauties ♡

This is my 4th of July inspired nail art.

I hope you like it!

Thank you!

Samantha Beauty


----------



## beautyintact (Jul 3, 2015)

Created 3 looks for 4th July Nails !


----------



## ashleysummer (Aug 6, 2015)

wow! really amazing!


----------



## Samantha Beauty (Aug 7, 2015)

Thank you!


----------

